# How can they



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

These ten little kittens were abandoned the day before yesterday. One of them didn't make it through the night - the little fluffy tabby on the right - the others are doing well. How could anyone do that? I so don't understand that mentality. We are having very bad weather here and they were just dropped outside.

They are now safe in the shelter I support and will be re-homed when ready.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

What a beautiful bunch of kittens. I am sure they will find homes.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

They are so beautiful. I am sorry about the little tiger though.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

That's heartbreaking.  I don't understand why some lives are more valuable than others simply because they're inside a human body. Life is life and they are all precious. Sorry the little guy didn't make it.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

The remaining nine are doing really well but I can't help feeling that if they had been found just that bit sooner perhaps they would all have made it.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

When you are not taught the proper values during childhood and when you are not raised in a family where proper behavior is passed on, then you have no respect for yourself or for others. 

This kind of person can be cruel to animals or other people. or perhaps this person(s) figured that someone would find this liter and do what you did, thus saving them the trouble?

We have a lot of these types of people amongst us and there is not much we can do about them except do what they should have done.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I know it won't make you feel better...but in a litter that large, it's very unlikely all of them will make it, and he doesn't look very good already in the photo. I don't think finding them a few hours earlier would have made a difference for him, unfortunately, but I know the guilt you're feeling really well.  I've only had one foster die and I felt completely horrible about it, even though he died within 12 hours of coming to me and there wasn't anything I could have done differently to change it. Even the vet who examined him after (he was a shelter foster, so I had to take the body back to the shelter) couldn't find anything "wrong" with him and their only words of comfort were that sometimes these things just happen. 

ETA: I named him "Phoenix" so that he can come back and try again. It made me feel a little better. I know this little guy is gone already, but perhaps when his turn comes around again, he'll have better circumstances. Every foster I take in now, I think "maybe this is my second chance to help Phoenix..."


----------



## Wicked_Felina10 (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh this makes me ill! A few months ago the family who lived behind us up and moved away, leaving their previously indoor cat and her litter of kittens in our front yard. People who see animals as expendable should never have pets!


----------

